# He dropped a chair on it (toe) and now there's a blue mark



## Yolanda111

I would like to know what's the meaning of the verb drop in this sentence.


Thanks in advance


Yolanda


----------



## kayokid

Hello. 'To drop' here is 'to fall/let fall'. He was carrying a chair and it slipped out of his hands and it fell.


----------



## blasita

I suppose something like: Se le cayó una silla encima (en un dedo del pie).

Saludos.


----------



## Yolanda111

tanks a lot!!


----------



## donbill

blasita said:


> I suppose something like: Se le cayó una silla encima (en un dedo del pie).
> 
> Saludos.



Y si habláramos de un masoquista, ¿diríamos: "se dejó caer una silla encima de un dedo del pie"?


----------



## blasita

donbill said:


> Y si habláramos de un masoquista, ¿diríamos: "se dejó caer una silla encima de un dedo del pie"?



Yo diría en este caso: "Dejó caer una silla sobre un dedo de su pie/del pie". Lo que ocurre es que me parece raro, y no hablo de lo de ser masoquista  sino de dejarla caer sobre solo un dedo del pie, no sé ...


----------



## Lurrezko

blasita said:


> Yo diría en este caso: "Dejó caer una silla sobre un dedo de su pie/del pie". Lo que ocurre es que me parece raro, y no hablo de lo de ser masoquista  sino de dejarla caer sobre solo un dedo del pie, no sé ...



Yo también lo diría así, pero la versión de Donbill no me desagrada. Esperemos más opiniones de foreros masoquistas.


----------



## donbill

Lurrezko said:


> Yo también lo diría así, pero la versión de Donbill no me desagrada. Esperemos más opiniones de foreros masoquistas.



Me agrada que no te desagrade.


----------



## duvija

donbill said:


> Y si habláramos de un masoquista, ¿diríamos: "se dejó caer una silla encima de un dedo del pie"?



Masoquista o simplemente distraído. Buena cláusula, donbill !


----------



## blasita

donbill said:


> Me agrada que no te desagrade.



Pues sí que está bien, pero lo siento, es que por aquí suena mejor de la otra manera. Saludos.


----------



## donbill

blasita said:


> Pues sí que está bien, pero lo siento, es que por aquí suena mejor de la otra manera. Saludos.



Hola blasita,

Hice la pregunta precisamente porque quería saber si se diría así. (La pregunta en sí es frívola; el propósito en hacerla, no tanto.) Mi dilema consistía en usar el pronombre reflexivo o no. 

Si por razones inexplicables quisiera decir *"I dropped a chair on his toe"*, diría instintivamente--*"Le dejé caer una silla encima de un dedo del pie".* (Pero, ¿qué digo? Los no nativos no decimos nada instintivamente.) ¿Cómo lo dirías tú?

Un saludo


----------



## sound shift

blasita said:


> I suppose something like: Se le cayó una silla encima (en un dedo del pie).
> 
> Saludos.


Buenas.

To me, this appears not to specify who dropped the chair, blasita. It seems to say only "A chair fell on his foot", without revealing that the chair fell from "his" hands. Am I right?


----------



## blasita

donbill said:


> Hola blasita,
> 
> Hice la pregunta precisamente porque quería saber si se diría así. (La pregunta en sí es frívola; el propósito en hacerla, no tanto.) Mi dilema consistía en usar el pronombre reflexivo o no.
> 
> Si por razones inexplicables quisiera decir *"I dropped a chair on his toe"*, diría instintivamente--*"Le dejé caer una silla encima de un dedo del pie".* (Pero, ¿qué digo? Los no nativos no decimos nada instintivamente.) ¿Cómo lo dirías tú?
> 
> Un saludo



Tu oración me parece perfecta, Donbill; "Le dejé caer una silla ..." (o 'Dejé caer una silla sobre su pie'). Pero es que en la anterior, yo no usaría el pronombre reflexivo (¡mi uso!): recuerdo algún otro hilo sobre este tema, y es que lo digo porque es así por estos lares (por si le interesara a alguien).

Saludos.


----------



## blasita

sound shift said:


> Buenas.
> 
> To me, this appears not to specify who dropped the chair, blasita. It seems to say only "A chair fell on his foot", without revealing that the chair fell from "his" hands. Am I right?



Hola Sound Shift.

Yes, I agree; it may be possible that someone else dropped it. So, this translation is not correct, isn't it?

Un saludo.


----------



## sound shift

blasita said:


> Hola Sound Shift.
> 
> Yes, I agree; it may be possible that someone else dropped it. So, this translation is not correct, isn't it?
> 
> Un saludo.


Hola Blasita,

Before you replied, I wasn't sure, but your reply convinces me that your translation is not correct. Sorry!


----------



## blasita

sound shift said:


> Hola Blasita,
> 
> Before you replied, I wasn't sure, but your reply convinces me that your translation is not correct. Sorry!



OK, thanks. So, I think the best translation may be: 'Dejó caer una silla encima/sobre su pie' (o 'se', como dicen nuestros amigos foreros). What do you all think? Do you agree?


----------



## Yolanda111

hola, yo sólo puedo opinar del idioma español, ya que los expertos en inglés sois vosotros, , pero esta traducción en el español coloquial no se usa..dejó caer una silla encima..
más bien sería algo impersonal: se le cayó una silla en el pie. L

no sé, es mi opinion.
gracias a todos por vuestras opiniones


----------



## blasita

Yolanda111 said:


> hola, yo sólo puedo opinar del idioma español, ya que los expertos en inglés sois vosotros, , pero esta traducción en el español coloquial no se usa..dejó caer una silla encima..
> más bien sería algo impersonal: se le cayó una silla en el pie. L
> 
> no sé, es mi opinion.
> gracias a todos por vuestras opiniones



De nada, Yolanda; y perdona, porque tú lo que realmente querías saber es lo que significaba la oración en inglés. Personalmente estoy de acuerdo contigo (y así fue como lo traduje), pero depende del inglés. Creo que, aunque en mi traducción puede haberla tirado cualquiera, sí que es lo que yo también diría.

Un saludo.


----------



## Yolanda111

Gracias por todo, Blasita.
La verdad que este foro me está ayudando muchísimo.

Me declaro fan incondicional del foro de wordreference! 

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda


----------



## sound shift

Leyendo todo lo anterior, llego a la conclusión de que "Se le cayó una silla en el pie" puede significar tanto "A chair fell on his foot" como "He dropped a chair on his foot" (dos cosas bien distintas), y que sólo el contexto nos enseñará de cuál de los dos se trata.


----------



## blasita

sound shift said:


> Leyendo todo lo anterior, llego a la conclusión de que "Se le cayó una silla en el pie" puede significar tanto "A chair fell on his foot" como "He dropped a chair on his foot" (dos cosas bien distintas), y que sólo el contexto nos enseñará de cuál de los dos se trata.



Para mí así es, Sound, en el sentido de que podría habérsele caído a él o a otra persona. Pero tanto Yolanda como yo pensamos que esta traducción es la más natural. Un saludo.


----------



## duvija

Yo creo que hace falta agregar los personajes, porque si no, por supuesto hay ambigüedad.
A Pepe/él se le cayó una silla encima del dedo del pie de Pirulo. (o 'sobre el dedo del pie de ...).
Supongo que queda claro que Pepe estaba levantando o llevando una silla, cuando sucedió el terrible accidente.


----------



## blasita

duvija said:


> Yo creo que hace falta agregar los personajes, porque si no, por supuesto hay ambigüedad.
> A Pepe/él se le cayó una silla encima del dedo del pie de Pirulo. (o 'sobre el dedo del pie de ...).
> Supongo que queda claro que Pepe estaba levantando o llevando una silla, cuando sucedió el terrible accidente.



Ya, Duvi, pero como no tenemos ningún personaje a mano; ¿te sonaría bien decir: "Se le cayó una silla sobre/encima/en el pie"?


----------



## duvija

blasita said:


> Ya, Duvi, pero como no tenemos ningún personaje a mano; ¿te sonaría bien decir: "Se le cayó una silla sobre/encima/en el pie"?



No, porque eso casi presupone que él mismo se tiró la silla encima. Por eso usaría otra forma, como 'le tiraron una silla encima... / a alguien se le cayó una silla arriba del pie de ... 
No estoy firmemente convencida de ninguna de estas formas, lo confieso... pero 'se le cayó una silla...' me parece que da un resultado falso (como pensar que el del dedo azul es un pavo).


----------



## blasita

duvija said:


> *No, porque eso casi presupone que él mismo se tiró la silla encima*. Por eso usaría otra forma, como 'le tiraron una silla encima... / a alguien se le cayó una silla arriba del pie de ...
> No estoy firmemente convencida de ninguna de estas formas, lo confieso... pero 'se le cayó una silla...' me parece que da un resultado falso (como pensar que el del dedo azul es un pavo).



Sí, de acuerdo, esta fue y sería en general mi primera interpretación, pero claro, es posible que no fuera él el que lo hiciera en: 'Se le cayó ...'. Si dices 'tirar' no creo que tenga el mismo sentido: porque 'drop' está en el original.  Eso de lo del dedo azul es un pavo me lo tendrás que explicar un día de estos ...


----------



## donbill

blasita said:


> Eso de lo del dedo azul es un pavo me lo tendrás que explicar un día de estos ...



El dedo se ha puesto azul del 'sillazo'. ¿Cómo lo expresarías en español? Es un elemento bastante importante del post original, creo yo.


----------



## blasita

donbill said:


> El dedo se ha puesto azul del 'sillazo'. ¿Cómo lo expresarías en español? Es un elemento bastante importante del post original, creo yo.



Si es que he entendido bien de lo que estamos hablando, diría: 'se me ha puesto el dedo morado' (del golpe con la silla); ¿te vale, Donbill? Vamos a esperar a Duvi.


----------



## Yolanda111

Me quedo con la interpretación de Blasita.

Muchísimas gracias a todos!


----------



## donbill

blasita said:


> Si es que he entendido bien de lo que estamos hablando, diría: 'se me ha puesto el dedo morado' (del golpe con la silla); ¿te vale, Donbill? Vamos a esperar a Duvi.



Has entendido a la perfección. Es interesante que a nosotros se nos pongan azules los dedos del pie de tales golpes pero a vosotros se os ponen morados. ¿Habrá alguna diferencia fisiológica entre nosotros?


----------



## duvija

Por las dudas:
1) azul, tiene razón donbill. De este lado no se nos pone morado. Violeta, tal vez sí.
2) pavo = bobo (que eso son los que se tiran las sillas encima). En otro hilo se está discutiendo si todo el mundo sabe lo que es 'pavo/pavera', etc. y no, muchos no saben lo que es...


----------



## eli-chi

donbill said:


> El dedo se ha puesto azul del 'sill*et*azo'. ¿Cómo lo expresarías en español? Es un elemento bastante importante del post original, creo yo.


"... y ahora tiene un moretón."

En cuanto a la primera parte, yo lo entiendo así:
*Se le* cayó una silla en el dedo del pie = Él estaba trasladando una silla, se le soltó y le cayó sobre su dedo.

A chair fell on his foot = *Le* cayó una silla en el pie


----------



## k-in-sc

Agree with duvija that you can't tell from the original sentence whether he dropped the chair on his own toe or someone else's.
It's my sense that a lot of times we English speakers specify "toe" where Spanish speakers would just say "pie."


----------

